# lexmark 1200 series drivers for mas osx?



## Blood_Deity

*lexmark 1200 series drivers for Mac osx?*

I was just wondering if anyone could help me find any drivers (if there are any) so that my ibook can communicate with my new Lexmark 1200 series "all-in-one". Any help would be very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Is there anything on Lexmark's website?


----------



## Blood_Deity

It doesn't have the download for the correct printer on it, or at least i haven't been able to find it.


----------



## sinclair_tm

if its a new printer, then you should find the drivers on the cd that came with the printer.


----------



## mrburgess187

Hi, I have the same problem. I have a new Mac running os x and I went to install it and it wasn't listed on my mac (going through system pref and clicking printer, clicking + add printer, it just isn't listed) nor is it listed on the lexmark site. Now to be fair it cost £25 from Dixons (england) one of their cheaper ones but still there should be a driver right?


----------



## Blood_Deity

There were no drivers for my mac on the cd. I discovered the problem when i rung them up, it seems this is one of the only printers (lexmark x1250) to not be compatible with a mac osx out of the long list that are. Solution: new printer


----------



## mrburgess187

the cd doesn't contain any drivers for mac but if u search online lexmark tell you that mac have drivers built in, thing is not for 1200 series but there are about 100 lexmarks built into to mac os x
well i don't really wanna buy a new one but i have the recipt. might just use my mums vista laptop when printing ahah


----------



## mrburgess187

Ive just installed the all in one on windows and seen that it is a x1270 edition and I am pretty sure there are drivers for this model!!!!

i am looking for my mac later as busy now!


----------

